# What do you do during lunch at school?



## Gorillaz

Just wondering. Now that the 2nd semester started, with my new schedual Ima need to stay at school the whole day. It's just so boring, I have no idea what to do. I also have a spare which is going to be hell. How do you spend it?


----------



## Saekon

I didn't get any spares, but at my school I guess that's a good thing, there's pretty much nothing to do during a free period.


----------



## Stilla

I have a 3 hours spare on mondays :no 
But I usually have my laptop with me, it always keeps me entertained. 
At lunch I have a friend that I eat with and then we sit and talk usually.

You could always try to catch up on homework if you have any :b


----------



## nescio

My school arranges the schedule as to avoid spares. On breaks or on occasions when one of the teachers is sick, I usually play with my phone.


----------



## notna

Detention is the best.

No sarcasm here 
It really is the best


----------



## StarMess

During my spare last year I usually sat in the library, playing with an ipod, doing homework, or reading.


----------



## nycdude

i remember back in middle school me and my old friends used to sit together during lunch and just joke around until it was time for recess. good times *sighs*


----------



## not an angel

I either just sit with my friends, with my iPod in, or I go up to the library.


----------



## Ricebunnyx3

My school's not as free as others so basically I might go in the bathroom for a bit and then go in the library and do work until lunch is over.
Sometimes I try to sit in the window in one of the stairwells because it is least likely one of our many vice principles will come there. But they do often so I hate sitting there just to get kicked out. Sometimes I'll sneak out of school just to get out and then come back in. I've never gotten caught and used to do it all the time last year but I just don't feel like risking getting suspended. I hate lunch. Worst part of my day. That and the morning if I actually get to school on time cause which is basically the same as lunch except the library is closed so I'm have to sit in the hall alone because I refuse to enter the cafeteria.


----------



## Popularity

I go home since I have a two and half hour break. School's not very far.

In high school I'd drive home every day just to avoid sitting by myself. It sucked, by the time I got home and had my food ready I had like 10 minutes to eat and then I was out the door again. Every day for two years. Ugh that sucked.


----------



## Serene Sweetheart

Most of the times I skip lunch.
In my spare time, I go to the library or wander around in the hallways.


----------



## AlisonWonderland

Eat lunch with friends.
Shocking what nefarious things I get upto in my lunch break


----------



## MagicAir

I usually end up studying or doing homework in the library. The trick is to save all your homework up and do it during that time, that way you're actually being productive rather than sitting around doing nothing. I tend to come home hungry though...


----------



## Tom1210

Walk to town, smoke a few cigarettes or go home. Lol fun...


----------



## trendyfool

half the time i make lunch dates with my friends and we just eat and talk, the other half i just wander around looking for interesting people lol.


----------



## changeforthebetter

avoid class mates, go of and do my own thing, no-one to spend time with. I hate it when it rains as im stuck in the building :sigh


----------



## Takerofsouls

I try to stick around with my friends who dont just go out and get high every lunch so i will actually be able to function in class. Days they arent there i find a secluded place to sit down and write music.


----------



## sas111

I stay in & do work..I only go to school for 3 hours or so & breaks are about 20min. So it's alright.

But back in 8-9 grade when I went to a normal school before I got kicked out, I pretended to do my make-up in the bathroom, stayed in the stall doing nothing, go to the upstairs where its quite, walk to the near by mall & buy myself some munchies, meet up with my freinds outside of school (didn't have any freinds within the building) & go to their house & play video games. tehh!


----------



## laura024

I eat lunch at home now to avoid people seeing me eat alone.


----------



## saucemoe

Eat at a table alone.


----------



## SociallyBroken

saucemoe said:


> Eat at a table alone.


:squeeze


----------



## IDB324

I usually sit under a tree where no one else is and listen to music.


----------



## hitthelights

I ussualy sit at a table with my two good friends and a couple mutual friends. But tomorrow my two good friends arent going to be there so i think im just going to go to the music room and play guitar instead...=\


----------

